# Singatur  nötig, und wenn ja wie



## Felix (11. Mrz 2006)

Hallo,

mal eine ganz grundlegende Frage: Ein Applet darf doch auf den Server Zugreifen (lesen und schreiben) auf dem es liegt, oder? Und man muss es dazu nicht signieren?

Mein Applet liest und schreibt auf den Server mit einem FileReader und einem FileWriter, aber ich bekomme immer die meldung, dass es das nciht darf. Also hab ich es signiert und die Signatur in meinem Browser installiert. Und es geht trozdem nciht, muss ich auf irgendwas anderes auch noch achten?

Gruß
der Felix


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Mrz 2006)

Felix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein Applet darf doch auf den Server Zugreifen (lesen und schreiben) auf dem es liegt, oder? Und man muss es dazu nicht signieren?


Naja, ganz so ist es nicht. Ein Applet darf sich nur zu dem Server verbinden, von dem es auch geladen wurde. Lesen und schreiben darf es normalerweise nicht vom bzw. auf den Client, also den Rechner auf den das Applet heruntergeladen wurde - es sei denn es wurde signiert und der Benutzer erlaubt den Zugriff.

Auf einen Webserver schreiben kannst du bspw. mit einer FTP-Verbindung.


----------



## Felix (12. Mrz 2006)

das heißt, ich kann, wenn ich das Applet signiert habe, auch auf den Client schreiben?

Wie ist das denn eigentlich, ich habe als Pfad einfach "zuschreibend.txt" angegeben, wo wird das dann hingeschrieben? auf den Server oder auf den Client?
Kann ich das überhaupt so machen?


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Mrz 2006)

Die Datei wird dann auf dem Client im Verzeichnis der Bytecode-Datei (.class) deines Applets abgelegt.


----------



## Felix (12. Mrz 2006)

ja, aber wohin wird das denn geladen?

Wenn ich in dem FileWriter und FileReader als Parameter die IP und das Verzeichnis auf dem Server mitgebe, kann es dann direkt auf den Server schreiben? Vermutlich nicht oder?
Aber wennich einen Server programmier, der einen die nötigen Daten einfach an das Applet sendet, das müsste gehen... oder?
Muss ein Applet signiert sein, um einen Socket mit dem Server herzustellen, von dem es kommt?


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Mrz 2006)

Felix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ja, aber wohin wird das denn geladen?


Was meinst du damit? Was wird wohin geladen?



> Wenn ich in dem FileWriter und FileReader als Parameter die IP und das Verzeichnis auf dem Server mitgebe, kann es dann direkt auf den Server schreiben? Vermutlich nicht oder?


Nein, per HTTP-Verbindung kannst du nichts auf den Server schreiben. Möglicherweise über ein PHP-Script, oder aber mit einer FTP-Verbindung.



> Aber wennich einen Server programmier, der einen die nötigen Daten einfach an das Applet sendet, das müsste gehen... oder?


Was für nötige Daten? Ich denke, du willst auf den Server schreiben?



> Muss ein Applet signiert sein, um einen Socket mit dem Server herzustellen, von dem es kommt?


Weiß ich nicht sicher, ich würde sagen, es braucht nicht signiert zu sein.


----------



## Felix (12. Mrz 2006)

ja, ich möchte vom Server lesen und auf ihn schreiben. Es handelt sich dabei um einen Microsoft TerminalServer 2000.


Weiß jemand, wie genau dieser TerminalServer funktioniert???


----------

